# King size Captain/storage bed plan



## nickm (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello all, this is my first woodworking project and first time using Sketchup, so if there is a better way to display this... please let me know.

I have attached both the foot/top and head/bottom plans. Here is what I have "figured" out so far. I am open to all opinions. This is my first large wood project and I want to make sure it is right and lasts for a very long time. Please forgive me if my terminology is wrong or I am making an expert woodworker cringe.

Wood:
- 3/4 Plywood (Unsure if MDF, Maple/Birch) or Solid Wood (If possible)for all the vertical and horizontal frame.
- 2x4" Slat rails (thought putting 1x3" notches for them to fit into)
- 1x3" Slats (unsure on wood type)

I want the two sides and foot of the bed to all separate for easy moving (as in to a different house/not room to room). I am open for opinions on how to mount them together (bolt? screws?). Also how would you connect the boxes? Screws? Dado/biscuits? Angle Brackets? I am unsure if that kind of detail can be put into the sketchup document. 

This is a rough draft that I plan on changing over the next few months as I get better ideas/opinions. I plan on building this spring/summer. Please let me know what you see wrong and what would be better done another way.

Foot/Top view:









Head/Bottom:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions.

Structurally, your plan looks OK for a storage base. If the overall size is for a king size, they are 80" long. Your measurement is 78". As for height, have you figured the mattress thickness for your overall finished height?






















.


----------



## nickm (Jan 26, 2014)

I measured my bed for the 75"x78" in the plan. I will check it again, but I did it twice last night. I suppose I need to do it 76"x80" regardless for when I get a new mattress. I suppose an inch on each side would allow for a lip, which could be a good option. As for the height, we did account for it. The bed is roughly 15" thick, so it would be a total of 30" high. My wife stood next to our bed and we measured where she wanted it and she said 30-34 would work... so that allows for the possibility of adding feat if I needed to.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

I have built waterbed frames and captain's beds many times. I would recommend going with drawers under the bed rather than "cubby holes". That way for the 2 side units you could actually go full depth at 36" and make use of the full under side of the bed. You could also change the footboard unit to 24-26" deep. That way you could lay 2 cut to fit sheets of plywood over the 3 units to form a flat, smooth deck for the mattress/boxspring. You can fasten the 3 units to the 2 sheets of plywood to hold everything together. Drawers are much easier to get into at floor height. 36" drawer runners are available with different weight ratings. Here is one link...

http://www.tchweb.com/tchstore/prod...0-lbs-Full-Extension-Drawer-Slide--Pair-.html


----------



## nickm (Jan 26, 2014)

MNsawyergp said:


> I have built waterbed frames and captain's beds many times. I would recommend going with drawers under the bed rather than "cubby holes". That way for the 2 side units you could actually go full depth at 36" and make use of the full under side of the bed. You could also change the footboard unit to 24-26" deep. That way you could lay 2 cut to fit sheets of plywood over the 3 units to form a flat, smooth deck for the mattress/boxspring. You can fasten the 3 units to the 2 sheets of plywood to hold everything together. Drawers are much easier to get into at floor height. 36" drawer runners are available with different weight ratings. Here is one link...
> 
> http://www.tchweb.com/tchstore/prod...0-lbs-Full-Extension-Drawer-Slide--Pair-.html


Well, we have side tables for the bed, so drawers at least at the head wouldn't work. I also am going for a simplistic look and the less things that could "fail" like the rails, the better. Plus drawers would add a significant cost to the overall project. I do appreciate your feedback. I like the footboard idea though. A little more depth could make it easier. I am probably going to sit down and plan out the "waste" material to see if I can't tweak the dimensions a bit to not have to buy too much excess. I already bumped it down from 18 to 15 (maybe 16) so that I could cut the backboards all out of one 4x8 sheet.

One of my major concerns right now is how to assemble it all. I don't really like the idea of using metal brackets, so I am debating on trying to biscuit join everything together with a couple pilot holes/screws. Trying to make it as sturdy and long lasting as possible.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I did a lift up storage bed. In hindsight I would round off the corners of the platform. JIm


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

If you have the tools, cutting dados and rabbets would ensure everything lines up straight and true as you glue the boxes together. Looks like you are planning to make 3 separate boxes and you could easily screw them together through the foot cubbies.


----------

